# Fuelly



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Guys, I can see many of you have joined and are using Fuelly to log your fill ups and mpg.

For some reason my actual average is 29.2mpg as shown on their site but my fuelly tag shown below shows it being 28.7mpg? No idea where that figure came from?:dunno:

If anyone has any idea how to correct this please give a shout out.

Cheers,


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

Thats strange. But I am happy I get better mileage than you :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Hmmm, and now the tag is showing up as just a blank box, your's too!


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Hmmmm,,, now it all seems to be fixed, back to 29.2mpg.:thumbup:


----------



## Kanuck (Feb 18, 2003)

Internet demons!


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Actually my MPG has been trending upwards last few refills.

Obviously the cooler weather (no A/C) and my revised commute route, seem to be paying off. Or maybe the "D" is finally settling in after 17k miles.:dunno::thumbup:


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

I got my Fuelly Tag worked out now, appears to be showing the correct MPG. Appears there is a glitch in that once you enter a datapoint and then subsequently correct it, the Avergae does not update until next datapoint is entered.

By the way, the folks at Fuelly advised that the average is not a rolling Average but a total of all miles divided by all galllons inputted, so it is global.

I suppose if you want to do a rolling Average you would have to delete the earlier entries. I might give that a try.:thumbup:


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Flyingman said:


> Actually my MPG has been trending upwards last few refills.
> 
> Obviously the cooler weather (no A/C) and my revised commute route, seem to be paying off. Or maybe the "D" is finally settling in after 17k miles.:dunno::thumbup:


Your Fuelly page says 12.8k miles, did you not use it for tracking initially?

My truck has had a mpg spike for the past half dozen fillups. Went from 15-16mpg to 17-18mpg, which actually is where it used to almost always be. I do not recall winter blends of fuel being better on economy but starting to wonder if that is the cause. Unfortunately I switched tracking software at the beginning of this year so do not have an easy way to compare to prior years to see a trend or not. My 335d has had a spike as well, right around 30mpg for the past couple of tanks instead of around 27mpg. I have changed my driving routines with that car though and I think that is the reason for a difference and especially when considering my average speed per tanks has also gone up.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

I did not know about Fueely until some months after I bought the D.

I also entered my 3,000 mile trip through the Southeast, but had to divide it up into 10 equal fill ups as I only had total numbers from my trip, I did not keep track of each refill, just totals gallons bought and miles driven.

I'm thinking of deleting everything prior to my first service.


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

I too didnt know abt fuelly till 7k miles on my car. But to my luck it was right after 1st service I started recording it on fuelly


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

OK, I deleted all of my fill ups prior to the first service at 13k.

Result is my Average went from 29.2 to 29.1mpg. Pretty solid results I would say.:thumbup:

And now as we know the Tag will not up date until I enter a new refill.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

So why would you not want all that you can possibly put in there?


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm more interested in my more recent fill ups, say last 3 months than the entire historical.

In the end they are within 0.1mpg anyway, so data remains valid.

Besides, with so much data having a good or bad result will not really affect your MPG overall.

I think I will maintain a rolling 3 month average.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I am surprised with all the "reports" they have on there that they will not let people pick ranges in time. Perhaps it is something to come later, seems like it would help people out and it would still allow the site to keep overall information. I'd imagine the goal of the site owners is as much data as possible.


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

Flyingman said:


> I'm more interested in my more recent fill ups, say last 3 months than the entire historical.
> 
> In the end they are within 0.1mpg anyway, so data remains valid.
> 
> ...


I think you should do it based on season rather than 3 months. But in florida all you see is Summer all the time. It miight make more sense for me to do per season


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

And I just had to turn my A/C back on after a two week reprive!

Had to turn on the cieling fans in the patio to BBQ.

Winter is tuff here in South Florida!:thumbup:


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

ohh still your mpg is lower than mine. You need another road trip now  I was thinking of doing road trip to florida over christmas. But this is my only car  and sometimes I dont feel like racking up 30k miles in year. I wish I could buy a reliable beater for <$1k sorry I am just very cheap


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Bimmer,

At 35mpg, you have about a 1,500 mile drive down to Miami, 24 hours non stop each way (so no hotel needed), fuel should run you about $130.00 each way!:rofl:


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

:angel:


bimmerdiesel said:


> ohh still your mpg is lower than mine. You need another road trip now  I was thinking of doing road trip to florida over christmas. But this is my only car  and sometimes I dont feel like racking up 30k miles in year. I wish I could buy a reliable beater for <$1k sorry I am just very cheap


I have a Galant that I paid $100 for. It surprisingly has been probably the most reliable car I have ever owned. After a few years of ownership and excluding gas and insurance costs, I maybe have $1500 total in it. That figure includes 8 tires, some oil changes and small random repairs. Kind of amazing how some things end up lasting v. others.


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

Snipe656 said:


> :angel:I have a Galant that I paid $100 for. It surprisingly has been probably the most reliable car I have ever owned. After a few years of ownership and excluding gas and inurancd costs, I maybe have $1500 total in it. That figure includes 8 tires, some oil changes and small random repairs. Kind of amazing how some things end up lasting v. others.


thats what I am looking for. hopefully find something soon


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

bimmerdiesel said:


> thats what I am looking for. hopefully find something soon


It was pure luck on my part though. I bought it from someone who was going to sell it to a metal scrap yard. Got it with the intention of using it in the 24 Hours of Lemons. Ended up letting my oldest use it to get to/from school/work and he still uses it to this day for that and a ton of other things. Just one of those cars that for some reason refuses to just die.


----------

